# Dropped a hundred dollars on old Visoly devices



## machinoman (Sep 30, 2018)

Couldn't help myself. I believe I have arranged these four sets from oldest to newest left to right, top to bottom (like a book). If I am not mistaken, the Flash Advance 64M Card on the top left is the first GBA flashcart ever. I hope somebody gets a nice nostalgia rush out of seeing these. I did somehow, and I never even had any cards of this brand.


----------



## kuwanger (Sep 30, 2018)

Nifty.  The only downside is that prior to I think the Flash Advance Turbo the NOR wasn't fast enough so patches were necessary.  Having said that, $100 is a great deal for the lot. IIRC (was like 15 years ago), it cost me ~$130 for just a Flash2Advance 256Mbit.  Glad I bought the GB Bridge at the time for an extra $20 (again, IIRC).  I'm not even sure how much the GB Bridge alone goes for now.


----------



## machinoman (Sep 30, 2018)

kuwanger said:


> Nifty.  The only downside is that prior to I think the Flash Advance Turbo the NOR wasn't fast enough so patches were necessary.  Having said that, $100 is a great deal for the lot.


Ah. I am pretty sure that's all of these except the F2A. I don't really plan on using those ones anyway, or any of it besides the F2A and the GB Bridge. I was very surprised to see a GB Bridge on eBay. There was one other bidder so I felt I had to snipe it (and learn how to snipe, usually I'm against it) because I wasn't sure when I would get another chance to mess around with one. I think the GB and GBA Everdrives might be driving some of this stuff back into the market. It also seems eBay and Nintendo don't care about these being sold anymore. This whole thing was sold in three parts by the same seller and labeled "Gameboy Advance - Flash Advance Bundle (Pack 1/2/3)" which would not fly even five years ago.


kuwanger said:


> IIRC (was like 15 years ago), it cost me ~$130 for just a Flash2Advance 256Mbit.  Glad I bought the GB Bridge at the time for an extra $20 (again, IIRC).  I'm not even sure how much the GB Bridge alone goes for now.


I paid something like that myself for my EZFA back in the day. I remember using it to watch videos and play Nintendo roms in class (it was senior year) back before smart phones made that possible. Worth every penny by my estimation.


----------



## kuwanger (Sep 30, 2018)

machinoman said:


> Ah. I am pretty sure that's all of these except the F2A.



According to this the Pro should also be full speed.  I'm actually pretty amazed that site is still up.



machinoman said:


> I think the GB and GBA Everdrives might be driving some of this stuff back into the market.



Quite possibly.  I do know I'm not selling my F2A even if I never use it again. 



machinoman said:


> It also seems eBay and Nintendo don't care about these being sold anymore. This whole thing was sold in three parts by the same seller and labeled "Gameboy Advance - Flash Advance Bundle (Pack 1/2/3)" which would not fly even five years ago.



Yea, eBay and Nintendo are very odd in that way.  They didn't start cracking down until a few years after I bought my F2A.  They still crack down on DS carts, which actually makes sense only *after* MagnetHax.  I mean, I don't think many people were buying 3DSs just to play DS games even if that was possible.  And the DSi killed off the GBA slot so if that was the logic one would think that a short while after that they'd stop pushing against GBA Flash carts.

To me it always was very absurd.  Developing a proprietary cartridge format shouldn't grant you exclusivity to the format.  That they got various courts to go along with it because of "piracy".  They really should have played "Don't Copy that Floppy" in court to argue for banning floppies while they were at it.


----------



## machinoman (Oct 16, 2018)

kuwanger said:


> According to this the Pro should also be full speed.  *I'm actually pretty amazed that site is still up.*


Me too! I bought my EZFA through one of that website's affiliate links in high school, which means 2004 at the latest, and it looks the _exact_ same. From the whois it looks like its expired and not set to renew. sad


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 16, 2018)

Nice find!

I used to have some EZ 1 and 2 cars, or EZ 3.. idk.
No clue where they went but I still have 2 EZ-4's 2 Supercard SD's and a M3CF (along with some passkeys/passcards)


----------

